# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  " فضلت المرأة على الرجل بتسعة وتسعين جزءا من اللذة ، ولكن الله ألقى عليهن الحياء "

## خالد الشافعي

( " فُضِّلَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ عَلَى الرَّجُلِ بِتِسْعَةٍ وَتِسْعِينَ جُزْءًا مِنَ اللَّذَّةِ، وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ أَلْقَى عَلَيْهِنَّ الْحَيَاءَ " *وإسناده تالف ، ومعناه صحيح لكن بلا تحديد في مقدار الشهوة )*

هذا الحديث أخرجه البيهقي في سننه الكبرى ، والطبراني في الأوسط ، وابن عبد الهادي في "أحاديث منتقاة" ، وغيرهم من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنهما مرفوعا ، وإسناده تالف ، قال المناوي في الفيض : 
وفيه داود مولى أبي مكمل ، قال في الميزان : قال البخاري : منكر الحديث ، ثم ساق له هذا الخبر انتهى .
وأقول : فيه أيضا ابن لهيعة ،وأسامة بن زيد الليثي ، أورده الذهبي في الضعفاء وقال : فيه لين ورواه الطبراني والديلمي عن ابن عمر اهـ .

وعند الطبراني في الأوسط مرفوعا : 
فضل ما بين لذة المرأة ولذة الرجل كأثر المخيط في الطين إلا أن الله يسترهن بالحياء ، وفي المجمع : رواه الطبراني في الأوسط ،وفيه أحمد بن علي بن شوذب ،ولم أجد من ترجمه ، وبقية رجاله ثقات .
ونقل المناوي في الفيض عن ابن القيم أنه قال :
هذا لا يصح عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ، وإسناده مظلم لا يحتج بمثله .

وفي المجمع :
وعن عبد الله بن عمرو عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم قال : 
أعطيت قوة أربعين في البطش والنكاح وما من مؤمن إلا أعطي قوة عشرة وجعلت الشهوة على عشرة أجزاء وجعلت تسعة الأعشار منها في النساء وواحدة في الرجال ولولا ما ألقي عليهن من الحياء مع شهواتهن لكان لكل رجل تسع نسوة مغتلمات 
رواه الطبراني في الأوسط وفيه المغيرة بن قيس وهو ضعيف .


وفي كشف الخفاء ومزيل الالباس عما اشتهر من الاحاديث على ألسنة الناس :

1570 - شهوة النساء تضاعف على شهوة الرجال . 
قال النجم : لا يعرف بهذا اللفظ ، لكن عند الطبراني في الأوسط والبيهقي عن ابن عمر مرفوعا بلفظ :فضلت المرأة على الرجل بتسعة وتسعين من اللذة ، ولكن الله ألقى عليهن الحياء . وقال النجم أيضا : وعند الطبراني عن ابن عمرو فضل ما بين لذة المرأة ولذة الرجل كأثر المخيط في الطين إلا أن الله يسترهن بالحياء اهـ .

قلت : 
نعم شهوة المرأة أقوى من شهوة الرجل غالبا لكن لم أقف على التحديد ، وفي المسألة خلاف ، والحديث معناه صحيح لكن بلا تحديد في مقدار الشهوة ، والله تعالى أعلم وأحكم .

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

جزاك الله خيراً أخي خالد.

----------


## احمد ابو انس

جزاك الله خيرا ياشيخ خالد

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*هل المرأة لديها بالفعل سبع شهوات وهل الرجل أقوى شهوة أم المرأه؟*



*الإجابــة*
*الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد: 

فقد قال العلامة محمد بن مفلح المقدسي في كتابه الآداب الشرعية:
"وللأطباء قولان أيهما أشد شهوة الرجال أم النساء؟ ويروى من حديث أبي هريرة موقوفاً ومرفوعاً "فضلت المرأة على الرجل بتسعة وتسعين جزءاً من اللذة، أو قال من الشهوة، لكن الله ألقى عليهن الحياء" وذكره ابن عبد البر وغيره. وقال ابن عقيل في الفنون: قال فقيه: شهوة المرأة فوق شهوة الرجل بتسعة أجزاء. فقال حنبلي: لو كان هذا ما كان له أن يتزوج بأربع، وينكح ما شاء من الإماء. 
ولا تزيد المرأة على رجل، ولها من القسم الربع، وحاشا حكمته أن تضيق على الأحوج" انتهى. 
وهذا هو الحق إن شاء الله ، وحديث أبي هريرة الذي ذكره أخرجه البيهقي في شعب الإيمان، وقال فيه الألباني في ضعيف الجامع: ضعيف جداً. 
وقال ابن القيم في إعلام الموقعين عند ذكر الحكمة في إباحة التعدد للرجل دون المرأة " وأما قول القائل: إن شهوة المرأة تزيد على شهوة الرجل فليس كما قال، والشهوة منبعها الحرارة، وأين حرارة الأنثى من حرارة الذكر، ولكن المرأة ـ لفراغها وبطالتها وعدم معاناتها لما يشغلها عن أمر شهوتها وقضاء وطرها ـ يغمرها سلطان الشهوة ويستولي عليها، ولا يجد عندها ما يعارضه، بل يصادف قلباً فارغاً ونفساً خالية فيتمكن منها كل التمكن، فيظن الظان أن شهوتها أضعاف شهوة الرجل، وليس كذلك. ومما يدل على هذا أن الرجل إذا جامع امرأته أمكنه أن يجامع غيرها في الحال، وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يطوف على نسائه في الليلة الواحدة، وطاف سليمان على تسعين امرأة في ليلة. ومعلوم أن الرجل له عند كل امرأة شهوة وحرارة باعثة على الوطء، والمرأة إذا قضى الرجل وطره فترت شهوتها، وانكسرت نفسها، ولم تطلب قضاءها من غيره في ذلك الحين، فتطابقت حكمه القدر والشرع والخلق والأمر". والله أعلم. 
http://fatwa.islamweb.net/fatwa/inde...atwaId&Id=6464
*

----------


## خالد الشافعي

جزاك الله خيرا ، وبارك الله فيك ، وشكرا لك .
وأنا قلت في كلامي السابق : وفي المسألة خلاف .
والأمر في نظري يحتاج إلى الرجوع  للأطباء المختصين في هذا الشأن فضلا عن المختبرات والأبحاث الطبية المعاصرة ، وكل علم يسأل عنه أهله ، والله تعالى أعلم وأحكم .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

*بارك الله فيكم ، ونفع بكم .*

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> *هل المرأة لديها بالفعل سبع شهوات وهل الرجل أقوى شهوة أم المرأه؟*
> 
> 
> 
> *الإجابــة*
> *
> وهذا هو الحق إن شاء الله ،*


جزاك الله خيرا ، نعم المسألة خلافية ، وهذا هو الحق إن شاء الله ، كما رجحه ابن القيم وغيره .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

> جزاك الله خيرا ، نعم المسألة خلافية ، وهذا هو الحق إن شاء الله ، كما رجحه ابن القيم وغيره .


غفر الله لكم 
بن القيم رحمه الله يرى خلاف ما ذكرتم عنه حفظكم الله 
"*فيظن الظان أن شهوتها أضعاف شهوة الرجل، وليس كذلك. ومما يدل على هذا أن الرجل إذا جامع امرأته أمكنه أن يجامع غيرها في الحال، وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يطوف على نسائه في الليلة الواحدة، وطاف سليمان على تسعين امرأة في ليلة. ومعلوم أن الرجل له عند كل امرأة شهوة وحرارة باعثة على الوطء، والمرأة إذا قضى الرجل وطره فترت شهوتها، وانكسرت نفسها، ولم تطلب قضاءها من غيره في ذلك الحين، فتطابقت حكمه القدر والشرع والخلق والأمر". والله أعلم. "
*والواقع خلاف ذلك فالرجل الطالب أبدا والمرأة المتمنعة أبدا 
والغالب أنها تتأذى من كثرة ما ذكر 
وفي كلام بن القيم رحمه الله كفاية

----------


## خالد الشافعي

> غفر الله لكم 
> بن القيم رحمه الله يرى خلاف ما ذكرتم عنه حفظكم الله 
> "*فيظن الظان أن شهوتها أضعاف شهوة الرجل، وليس كذلك. ومما يدل على هذا أن الرجل إذا جامع امرأته أمكنه أن يجامع غيرها في الحال، وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يطوف على نسائه في الليلة الواحدة، وطاف سليمان على تسعين امرأة في ليلة. ومعلوم أن الرجل له عند كل امرأة شهوة وحرارة باعثة على الوطء، والمرأة إذا قضى الرجل وطره فترت شهوتها، وانكسرت نفسها، ولم تطلب قضاءها من غيره في ذلك الحين، فتطابقت حكمه القدر والشرع والخلق والأمر". والله أعلم. "
> *والواقع خلاف ذلك فالرجل الطالب أبدا والمرأة المتمنعة أبدا 
> والغالب أنها تتأذى من كثرة ما ذكر 
> وفي كلام بن القيم رحمه الله كفاية


جزاك الله خيرا ، وبارك فيك ، وشكرا لك ، لكن بعض الإخوة الأعضاء يقولون بقول الإمام ابن القيم رحمه الله تعالى  ، باستثناء المشاركة الأولى التي كتبتها  ، والمسألة خلافية ، ولا بد من الرجوع إلى أهل الاختصاص .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

الثقافة الجنسية للزوجين
ما الفرق بین شهوة الرجل والمرأة؟
2013-05-30 م
 رقم الإستشارة: 2175591


د. سالم عبد الرحمن الهرموزي




السؤال
ما الفرق بین شهوة الرجل والمرأة؟ وأیهما أ?ثر؟ ومتی تكون المرأة أ?ثر احتیاجا للجنس مع زوجها؟ وما هي العلامات التي تعرف بها المرأة بأنها محتاجة للجنس؟ 


الإجابــة
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخ الفاضل/ حبيب حفظه الله.
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد،،، 


ليس هناك مقياس يمكن به معرفة شهوة الرجل أو شهوة المرأة، فالرجل الطبيعي السليم، وكذلك المرأة الطبيعية السليمة، كل منهم لديه شهوته الخاصة به إذا ما توفرت الظروف المناسبة لاستثارة تلك الشهوة، ومنهم من تكون شهوته قوية في وقت من الأوقات وفي أوقات أخرى قد لا تكون.


وبروز الشهوة لدى الرجل أو المرأة تتوقف على عوامل كثيرة منها: التربية، والبيئة، والمعتقدات الدينية، واكتمال الأجهزة التناسلية والهرمونية والعصبية، وغير ذلك.


لا نستطيع أن نعمم من هو أكثر شهوة الرجل أو المرأة، فهناك رجال شهوتهم أكثر، وهناك نساء تكون الشهوة لديهن أقوى من الرجال، وليس هناك اثنان -رجالا كانوا أو نساء- يتطابقون في قوة الشهوة لديهم أو ضعفها، هذا خلق الله! 


وبالله التوفيق.

الموقع / إسلام ويب  
الرابط :
http://consult.islamweb.net/consult/...ils&id=2175591

----------


## خالد الشافعي

أيهما أقوى شهوة الرجل أو المرأة ؟
في المسألة أقوال :
1 / شهوة المرأة ، وهو القول المشهور عند معظم الناس .
2 / شهوة الرجل ، وبعض المحققين رجّح هذا القول .
3 / الأمر يختلف من شخص لآخر ، ومن ذكر لأنثى ، فلا نستطيع أن نعمم من هو أكثر شهوة الرجل أو المرأة، فهناك رجال شهوتهم أكثر، وهناك نساء تكون الشهوة لديهن أقوى من الرجال .
4 / التوقف .

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

الشيخ الحبيب المبارك / خالد الشافعي - نفع الله بك - . 
المسألة كما تفضلتم وتفضل الأخوة خلافية وإني العبد الفقير لأميلُ إلي التوقفِ في قوتها ! . والله المُستعان .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

حياك الله يا أبا زرعة ، لقد غبت عنا طويلا ، أين أنت يا شيخنا ؟ فبصماتك واضحة ، ونكهتك جميلة ، ونحسبك من أهل الحديث الكرام ، نحسبك كذلك والله حسيبك ، ولا نزكي على الله أحدا .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> غفر الله لكم 
> بن القيم رحمه الله يرى خلاف ما ذكرتم عنه حفظكم الله 
> "*فيظن الظان أن شهوتها أضعاف شهوة الرجل، وليس كذلك. ( هذا الذي نقول به عنه رحمه الله ) ومما يدل على هذا أن الرجل إذا جامع امرأته أمكنه أن يجامع غيرها في الحال، وكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يطوف على نسائه في الليلة الواحدة، وطاف سليمان على تسعين امرأة في ليلة. ومعلوم أن الرجل له عند كل امرأة شهوة وحرارة باعثة على الوطء، والمرأة إذا قضى الرجل وطره فترت شهوتها، وانكسرت نفسها، ولم تطلب قضاءها من غيره في ذلك الحين، فتطابقت حكمه القدر والشرع والخلق والأمر". والله أعلم. "
> *والواقع خلاف ذلك فالرجل الطالب أبدا والمرأة المتمنعة أبدا 
> والغالب أنها تتأذى من كثرة ما ذكر 
> وفي كلام بن القيم رحمه الله كفاية


بارك الله فيك وغفر لك .
يبدو أن الأخ الكريم لم يقرأ المشاركات جيدا ، فابن القيم كلامه واضح ، وأنت نقلت ما نقول به عن ابن القيم ، فتدبر .
ولا بأس أن أنقل لك كلامه كاملا ، وأخونا أبو أنس نفع الله به ، نقله سابقا .
يقول في إعلام الموقعين : وأما قول القائل إن شهوة المرأة تزيد على شهوة الرجل فليس كما قال  والشهوة منبعها الحرارة وأين حرارة الأنثى من حرارة الذكر ولكن المرأة لفراغها وبطالتها وعدم معاناتها لما يشغلها عن أمر شهوتها وقضاء وطرها يغمرها سلطان الشهوة ويستولي عليها ولا يجد عندها ما يعارضه بل يصادف قلبا فارغا ونفسا خالية فيتمكن منها كل التمكن فيظن الظان أن شهوتها أضعاف شهوة الرجل وليس كذلك ( وهذا قولنا عنه رحمه الله  ) ومما يدل على هذا أن الرجل إذا جامع امرأته أمكنه أن يجامع غيرها في الحال وكان النبي ص - يطوف على نسائه في الليلة الواحدة وطاف سليمان على تسعين امرأة في ليلة ومعلوم أن له عند كل امرأة شهوة وحرارة باعثة على الوطء والمرأة إذا قضى الرجل وطره فترت شهوتها وانكسرت نفسها ولم تطلب قضاءها من غيره في ذلك الحين فتطابقت حكمة القدر والشرع والخلق والأمر ولله الحمد .

----------


## ابوخزيمةالمصرى

> بارك الله فيك وغفر لك .
> يبدو أن الأخ الكريم لم يقرأ المشاركات جيدا ، فابن القيم كلامه واضح ، وأنت نقلت ما نقول به عن ابن القيم ، فتدبر .
> ولا بأس أن أنقل لك كلامه كاملا ، وأخونا أبو أنس نفع الله به ، نقله سابقا .
> يقول في إعلام الموقعين : وأما قول القائل إن شهوة المرأة تزيد على شهوة الرجل فليس كما قال  والشهوة منبعها الحرارة وأين حرارة الأنثى من حرارة الذكر ولكن المرأة لفراغها وبطالتها وعدم معاناتها لما يشغلها عن أمر شهوتها وقضاء وطرها يغمرها سلطان الشهوة ويستولي عليها ولا يجد عندها ما يعارضه بل يصادف قلبا فارغا ونفسا خالية فيتمكن منها كل التمكن فيظن الظان أن شهوتها أضعاف شهوة الرجل وليس كذلك ( وهذا قولنا عنه رحمه الله  ) ومما يدل على هذا أن الرجل إذا جامع امرأته أمكنه أن يجامع غيرها في الحال وكان النبي ص - يطوف على نسائه في الليلة الواحدة وطاف سليمان على تسعين امرأة في ليلة ومعلوم أن له عند كل امرأة شهوة وحرارة باعثة على الوطء والمرأة إذا قضى الرجل وطره فترت شهوتها وانكسرت نفسها ولم تطلب قضاءها من غيره في ذلك الحين فتطابقت حكمة القدر والشرع والخلق والأمر ولله الحمد .


زاد الأمر التباسا وعلى كل الموضوع  غريب بعض الشيئ في المجلس وحبذا لو حذفت كلمة الجنس من السؤال المطروح في المشاركة أعلاه هذا رأيي لا أفرضه

----------


## أبو زُرعة الرازي

> حياك الله يا أبا زرعة ، لقد غبت عنا طويلا ، أين أنت يا شيخنا ؟ فبصماتك واضحة ، ونكهتك جميلة ، ونحسبك من أهل الحديث الكرام ، نحسبك كذلك والله حسيبك ، ولا نزكي على الله أحدا .



الشيخ الحبيب اللبيب المُبارك / خالد الشافعي - نفع الله بك - . 
جزاك الله تعالى كل خيرٍ سؤالك عَن أخيكَ الضَعيف العَاثرِ ، جَعلني الله تعالى من أهل الحديثِ وإياكُم شَيخنا الحَبيب ، أنا دَوماً مُتواجدٌ فأخوكَ هو ذَاتهُ : [ أبو الزَهراء الأثري ] الذي يَكتُب في مُلتقى أهل الخديث شَيخنا ( ابتسامة ) ، ألا وإني أسأل الله تعالى أن يجعلنا وإياكم من أهل الحديث وأن يكتبنا في زمرتهم وأن نكون من حملة الكتابو السنة ، وثناؤكم العطر حَسنٌ طيبٌ كطيبِ منبتكم ورزانة اختياراتكم وألفاظكم فلا حرمتم الأجر أيها الشيخ الغَالي وأحسن إليكَ ربنا .

----------


## خالد الشافعي

حياكم الله تعالى يا أبا زرعة .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

*بارك الله فيكم .*

----------


## احمد ابو انس

1 - شهوةُ النساءِ تَضاعفُ على شهوةِ الرجالِ
الراوي : - | المحدث : محمد بن محمد الغزي | المصدر : إتقان ما يحسن


الصفحة أو الرقم: 1/313 | خلاصة حكم المحدث : لا يعرف بهذا اللفظ
الدرر السنية .

----------


## أبو إسماعيل محمد حلمي

قال ابن أبي العز في "التنبيه على مشكلات الهداية" (785/5):
((الصحيح أن شهوة الرجل أغلب من شهوة المرأة لغلبة الحرارة على الرجال، وغلبة الرطوبة على النساء، وهذا من لطف الله وحكمته فإن الرجل يشرع له التسري بما لا عدد له والتزوج بأربعة من النساء، وقد كان التزوج أيضًا غير محصور بعدد في شريعة موسى وغيره، بخلاف المأة فلو ركب في المرأة الشهوة أكثر مما ركب في الرجال أو نظيره لكان في ذلك ضرر عظيم، والحكمة تأبى ذلك، ولهذا إذا عاود الرجل أهله لا يجد عندها من الانبعاث نظير ما عنده، ولهذا يقدر كثير من الرجال على إتيان عدة من النساء في الليلة الواحدة، وقد يكون في أفراد النساء من هي أقوى شهوة من بعض الرجال ولكن الحكم للأغلب الأعم.
ولو قال: إن النساء لنقص عقلهن لا يملكن أنفسهن عند الشهوة لكان أولى من دعواه أن شهوتهن أغلب من شهوة الرجال.)).

----------


## أبو إسماعيل محمد حلمي

* أخرج البيهقي في "شعب الإيمان" (7342) عن ابن لهيعة ، وابن أبي الدنيا في "النفقة على العيال" (141) عن عبد الله بن المبارك ، والخرائطي في "اعتلال القلوب" (152) ، وابن عبد الهادي في "أحاديث منتقاة" (338/1) - كما ذكر الألباني في "الضعيفة" (9/9) - عن ابن وهب ، جميعهم  عَنْ أُسَامَةَ بْنِ زَيْدٍ اللَّيْثِيِّ، عن أبي داود ، عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ، يَقُولُ: سَمِعْتُ رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ يَقُولُ: " فُضِّلَتِ الْمَرْأَةُ عَلَى الرَّجُلِ بِتِسْعَةٍ وَتِسْعِينَ جُزْءًا مِنَ اللَّذَّةِ، وَلَكِنَّ اللهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ أَلْقَى عَلَيْهِنَّ الْحَيَاءَ "*
*وجاء في رواية البيهقي أن أبا داود مَوْلَى بَنِي مُحَمَّدٍ الزُّهْرِيِّ ، بينما جاء في رواية ابن أبي الدنيا والخرائطي أنه مَوْلَى مكتل ، وتحرّف في رواية ابن عبد الهادي إلى "الجارود مولى ابن مليل الزهري" ، ويبدو أن الصواب داود مولى ابن كميل الزهري.*
*وقال الذهبي في "الميزان" (521/4): ((أبو داود، مولى أبي مكمل. عن أبي هريرة. قال البخاري: منكر الحديث.* 
*ابن المبارك، عن أسامة بن زيد، عن أبي داود، عن أبي هريرة، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: فضلت النساء على الرجال بتسع وتسعين جزءا من الشهوة، ولكن الله ألقى عليهن الحياء. رواه سعيد بن يعقوب الطالقاني عنه.)) انتهى.*
*قلت: فإسناده ضعيف جداً ، وذكر الذهبي لهذا الخبر له يدل على أنه من منكراته التى تفرد بها.
*
*وأخرج ابن الجوزي في "الموضوعات" (184/1) من طريق الدَّارَقُطْنِي  ُّ قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الصَّالِحِيُّ قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو فَرْوَةَ يَزِيدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدٍ الرَّهَاوِيُّ قَالَ حَدَّثَنِي أَبِي قَالَ حَدَّثَنَا طَلْحَةُ بْنُ يَزِيدَ عَنِ الأَوْزَاعِيِّ عَنْ يَحْيَى بْنِ أَبِي كَثِيرٍ عَنْ أَنْسٍ قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ " الْحَسَدُ عَشْرَةُ أَجْزَاءٍ تِسْعَةٌ فِي الْعَرَب وَوَاحِد فِي النَّاسِ، وَالْحَيَاءُ عَشْرَةُ أَجْزَاءٍ فَتِسْعَةٌ فِي النِّسَاءِ وَوَاحِدٌ فِي النَّاسِ. وَلَوْلا ذَلِكَ مَا قَوِيَ الرِّجَالُ عَلَى النِّسَاءِ، وَالْجِدَّةُ وَالْعُلُوُّ وَقِلَّةُ الْوَفَا عَشْرَةُ أَجْزَاءٍ فَتِسْعَةٌ فِي بَرْبَرٍ وَوَاحِدٌ فِي النَّاسِ، وَالْبُخْلُ عَشْرَةُ أَجْزَاءٍ فَتِسْعَةٌ فِي فَارِسَ وَوَاحِدٌ فِي النَّاسِ "*
*وقال الدارقطني كما في "أطراف الغرائب والأفراد" (251/2): ((غَرِيب من حَدِيث يحيى عَنهُ، وغريب من حَدِيث الْأَوْزَاعِيّ عَن يحيى، تفرد بِهِ طَلْحَة بن زيد عَن الْأَوْزَاعِيّ، وَتفرد بِهِ عَنهُ مُحَمَّد بن يزِيد بن سِنَان.))*
*وقال ابن الجوزي عقبه: ((هَذَا حَدِيثٌ لَا يَصِحُّ عَنْ رَسُولِ الله صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ تَفَرَّدَ بِهِ طَلْحَةُ بْنُ زَيْدٍ قَالَ الْبُخَارِيُّ: مُنْكَرُ الْحَدِيثِ. وَقَالَ النَّسَائِيُّ: مَتْرُوكُ الْحَدِيثِ. وَأَمَّا أَبُو فَرْوَةَ فَقَالَ يحيى: لَيْسَ بشئ. وَقَالَ النَّسَائِيُّ وَأَبُو الْفَتْحِ الأَزْدِيُّ مَتْرُوك الحَدِيث.)).
*
*وأخرج أبو الشيخ في "العظمة" (1636/5) ، ومن طريقه السيوطي في "اللالئ" (144/1) عن مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عُمَرَ بْنِ حَفْصٍ، حَدَّثَنَا إِسْحَاقُ بْنُ الْفَيْضِ، حَدَّثَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ جَمِيلٍ الْمَرْوَزِيُّ، حَدَّثَنَا السَّكَنُ بْنُ إِسْمَاعِيلَ الْأَنْصَارِيُّ  ، عَنْ مَرْوَانَ بْنِ سَالِمٍ، عَنْ خَالِدِ بْنِ مَعْدَانَ، رَفَعَ الْحَدِيثَ إِلَى النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ، فَقَالَ: «قُسِمَ الْحَيَاءُ عَشَرَةَ أَجْزَاءٍ، تِسْعَةٌ فِي الْعَرَبِ وَوَاحِدٌ فِي سَائِرِ الْخَلْقِ، وَالْكِبْرُ عَشَرَةُ أَجْزَاءٍ، تِسْعَةٌ فِي الرُّومِ، وَجُزْءٌ فِي سَائِرِ الْخَلْقِ، وَالسَّرِقَةُ عَشَرَةُ أَجْزَاءٍ تِسْعَةٌ فِي الْقِبْطِ، وَجُزْءٌ فِي سَائِرِ الْخَلْقِ، وَالْبُخْلُ عَشَرَةُ أَجْزَاءٍ تِسْعَةٌ فِي فَارِسَ، وَجُزْءٌ فِي سَائِرِ الْخَلْقِ، وَالزِّنَا عَشَرَةُ أَجْزَاءٍ تِسْعَةٌ فِي السِّنْدِ، وَجُزْءٌ فِي سَائِرِ الْخَلْقِ، وَالرِّزْقُ عَشَرَةَ أَجْزَاءٍ، تِسْعَةٌ فِي التِّجَارَةِ وَجُزْءٌ فِي سَائِرِ الْخَلْقِ، وَالْفَقْرُ عَشَرَةُ أَجْزَاءٍ، تِسْعَةٌ فِي الْحَبَشِ، وَجُزْءٌ فِي سَائِرِ الْخَلْقِ، وَالشَّهْوَةُ عَشَرَةُ أَجْزَاءٍ تِسْعَةٌ فِي النِّسَاءِ وَجُزْءٌ فِي الرِّجَالِ، وَالْحِفْظُ عَشَرَةُ أَجْزَاءٍ تِسْعَةٌ فِي التُّرْكِ، وَجُزْءٌ فِي سَائِرِ الْخَلْقِ، وَالْحِدَّةُ عَشَرَةُ أَجْزَاءٍ تِسْعَةٌ فِي الْبَرْبَرِ، وَجُزْءٌ فِي سَائِرِ الْخَلْقِ»*
*وقال السيوطي: ((مَرْوَانُ بْنُ سَالِمٍ مَتْرُوكٌ وَقَالَ أَبُو عرُوبَة يضع الحَدِيث)).*
*قلت: وهذا مع إرساله ضعيف جداً فإن مروان بن سالم هو الغفاري متروك الحديث كما قال السيوطي رحمه الله.*

*وأخرج الطبراني في "المعجم الأوسط" (567) من طريق سُوَيْدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ الْعَزِيزِ، عَنِ الْمُغِيرَةِ بْنِ قَيْسٍ، عَنْ عَمْرِو بْنِ شُعَيْبٍ، عَنْ أَبِيهِ، عَنْ جَدِّهِ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: «أُعْطِيتُ قُوَّةَ أَرْبَعِينَ فِي الْبَطْشِ وَالنِّكَاحِ، وَمَا مِنْ مُؤْمِنٍ إِلَّا أُعْطِيَ قُوَّةَ عَشَرَةٍ، وَجُعِلَتِ الشَّهْوَةُ عَلَى عَشَرَةِ أَجْزَاءٍ، وَجُعِلَتْ تِسْعَةُ أَجْزَاءٍ مِنْهَا فِي النِّسَاءِ، وَوَاحِدَةٌ فِي الرِّجَالِ، وَلَوْلَا مَا أُلْقِيَ عَلَيْهِنَّ مِنَ الْحَيَاءِ مَعَ شَهَوَاتِهِنَّ، لَكَانَ لِكُلِّ رَجُلٍ تِسْعُ نِسْوَةٍ مُغْتَلَمَاتٍ»*

*وقال الهيثمي في "مجمع الزوائد" (293/4): ((رَوَاهُ الطَّبَرَانِيُّ فِي الْأَوْسَطِ، وَفِيهِ الْمُغِيرَةُ بْنُ قَيْسٍ، وَهُوَ ضَعِيفٌ.)).*

*قلت: سويد بن عبد العزيز ، قال الذهبي في "الميزان" (252/2): ((قال ابن معين: ليس بشئ. وقال البخاري: في بعض حديثه نظر. وقال أحمد وغيره: ضعيف. وعن أحمد أيضا: متروك.)) ثم قال: ((هو واه جدا)).*
*والمغيرة بن قيس قال أبو حاتم كما في "الجرح والتعديل" (8/ 227): ((منكر الحديث)).*

*وأخرج الأصبهاني في "تاريخ أصبهان" (387/1) من طريق أَحْمَدُ بْنُ مِهْرَانَ، ثنا الْحَسَنُ بْنُ فُسَّةَ الْخُزَاعِيُّ، ثنا عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ زِيَادٍ الْمَخْزُومِيُّ  ، عَنْ نَافِعٍ، عَنِ ابْنِ عُمَرَ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ: " خَلَقَ اللَّهُ الْحَيَاءَ عَشَرَةَ أَجْزَاءٍ: تِسْعَةً فِي النِّسَاءِ، وَوَاحِدًا فِي الرِّجَالِ، فَلَوْلَا مَا جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لَهُنَّ مِنَ الْحَيَاءِ مَعَ الشَّهْوَةِ لَتَنَاوَلْنَ الرِّجَالَ مُسَاوَرَةً "*
*وعبد الله بن زياد المخزومي ، متروك كذاب.*

*وقال الطبراني في "المعجم الأوسط" (7378): حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ أَبَانَ، ثَنَا أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَلِيِّ بْنِ شَوْذَبٍ الْوَاسِطِيُّ، ثَنَا أَبُو الْمُسَيِّبِ سَلْمُ بْنُ سَلَامٍ، ثَنَا لَيْثُ بْنُ سَعْدٍ، عَنْ يَزِيدَ بْنِ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ أُسَامَةَ بْنِ الْهَادِ، عَنْ يَعْقُوبَ بْنِ خَالِدٍ، عَنْ عَطَاءِ بْنِ يَسَارٍ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرٍو قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «فَضْلُ مَا بَيْنَ لَذَّةِ الْمَرْأَةِ وَلَذَّةِ الرَّجُلِ كَأَثَرِ الْمَخِيطِ فِي الطِّينِ، إِلَّا أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَسْتُرُهُنَّ بِالْحَيَاءِ»*

*ثم قال: ((لَمْ يَرْوِ هَذَا الْحَدِيثَ عَنْ لَيْثِ بْنِ سَعْدٍ إِلَّا أَبُو الْمُسَيِّبِ)).*
*وقال الهيثمي في "مجمع الزوائد" (293/4): ((رَوَاهُ الطَّبَرَانِيُّ فِي الْأَوْسَطِ، وَفِيهِ أَحْمَدُ بْنُ عَلِيِّ بْنِ شَوْذَبٍ، وَلَمْ أَجِدْ مَنْ تَرْجَمَهُ، وَبَقِيَّةُ رِجَالِهِ ثِقَاتٌ.)).*
*وقال ابن القيم في "روضة المحبين" (ص85): ((وهذا لا يصح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وإسناده مظلم لا يحتج بمثله)).*

*قلت: أحمد بن علي بن شوذب لم أجد من ترجمه ، ولم يرو عنه سوى محمد بن أبان الأصبهاني ، فهو مجهول العين.*
*وأبو المسيب سلم بن سلام ، له ترجمة في "تهذيب الكمال" (227/11). روى عنه جمع من الثقات ولم يذكره أحد بجرح أو تعديل ، فهو مستور الحال.*
*ويعقوب بن خالد بن المسيب ، له ترجمة في "التاريخ الكبير" (394/8) ، وفي "الجرح والتعديل" (207/9) ، وذكره ابن حبان في "الثقات" (642/7) وقال: (( يروي المقاطيع)) ، وذكروا من الرواة عنه: يحيى بْن سَعِيد الأنصاري، وعَمرو بْن أَبي عَمرو ، ويزيد بن الهاد ، ولم يذكروا فيه جرحاً ولا تعديلاً.*

*ولذلك قال الإمام المعلمي اليماني في تعليقه على "الفوائد المجموعة" (ص136): (( فيه من لم يوجد، ومن فيه كلام، ومن لم يوثق توثيقاً يعتد به)).*

*قلت: وخولف أبو المسيب سلم بن سلام ، خالفه عَلِيُّ بْنُ عَيَّاشٍ الْحِمْصِيُّ، فرواه عن اللَّيْثُ بْنُ سَعْدٍ، حَدَّثَنِي يَزِيدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ أُسَامَةَ بْنِ الْهَادِ، عَنْ يَعْقُوبَ بْنِ خَالِدِ بْنِ الْمُسَيَّبِ، عَنْ عَطَاءِ بْنِ يَسَارٍ، عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَمْرِو بْنِ الْعَاصِ، أَنَّهُ قَالَ: «فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ الْمُنَزَّلِ فَضْلُ مَا بَيْنَ لَذَّةِ الرَّجُلِ وَلَذَّةِ الْمَرْأَةِ كَأَثَرِ الْمِخْيَطِ فِي الطِّينِ وَأَثَرِ الْكُرْزُزِ إِلَّا أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ سَتَرَهُنَّ بِالْحَيَاءِ»*
*فذكره موقوفاً على عبد الله بن عمرو. أخرجه ابن أبي الدنيا في "النفقة على العيال" (143) .*

*وهذا الإسناد الموقوف أصح ، فإن علي بن عياش ثقة ثبت ، وهو أحسن ما جاء في الباب.
*
*وقال عبد الملك بن حبيب في "أدب النساء" (76) عن أناس عن أبي مسلم الغمر أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: ((الشهوة عشرة أجزاءٍ: التسعة للنساء والعاشر للرجال))*
*وهذا إسناد ضعيف مظلم لجهالة رواته.*

*وأخرج ابن أبي الدنيا في "النفقة على العيال" (142) عن مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ يَزِيدَ الْعِجْلِيُّ، حَدَّثَنَا أَبُو بَكْرِ بْنُ عَيَّاشٍ، حَدَّثَنَا الْأَعْمَشُ، عَنْ أَبِي الْجَلِيلِ، عَنْ عَلِيٍّ، رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ قَالَ: «إِنَّ النِّسَاءَ يَجِدْنَ سَبْعَةَ أَضْعَافِ مَا يَجِدُ الرَّجُلُ، فَلِذَلِكَ يُكْتَبُ لِمَنْ صَبَرَ مِنْهُنَّ سَبْعَةُ أَضْعَافِ مَا لِلرِّجَالِ»*

*ومحمد بن يزيد العجلي ، روى عنه مسلم  ، وقال ابن معين ، والعجلي ، ومسلمة بن قاسم: لا بأس به ، وقَالَ البُخَارِيُّ: رَأَيتُهُم مُجْمِعِيْنَ عَلَى ضَعْفِهِ ، وقال النسائي وأبو حاتم: ضعيف ، وقال ابن حبان: يخطئ ويخالف ، وقال الدارقطني: ثقة ، وفي رواية: يتكلمون فيه، وإنما يتكلم فيه أهل بلده. وقال أبو أحمد الحاكم: ليس بالقوي عندهم ، وقال مغلطاي في "الإكمال" (394/10): ((صحح الترمذي وأبو علي الطوسي، وأبو عبد الله الحاكم، وابن خزيمة، وابن حبان حديثه في صحاحهم)). وقال الحافظ ابن حجر في "التقريب": ((ليس بالقوي))*

*وأبي الجليل لم أعرفه.*

*والله أعلم.*

----------

